# Opening Stated Meeting in an EAM Lodge?



## Smokey613 (Feb 9, 2009)

Has anyone been to a stated meeting opened in an EAM Lodge? Just curious if this was still permitted as passed a year or 2 ago.


----------



## eagle1966 (Feb 9, 2009)

*EA stated meetings*

we here at Clyde Lodge 1056 have had several since we have had a couple of EA and FC working in the last 6 months and have been to several others inthe lodges in Abilene


----------



## RJS (Feb 9, 2009)

I have not.


----------



## dwbailey (Feb 9, 2009)

*EStated meeting in an EA lodge*

Justin 963 has held stated meetings in an EA lodge, as recently as last week (only when an EA showed up and wished to participate).


----------



## TCShelton (Feb 9, 2009)

At 148, all of our stated meetings are opened in the EA.


----------



## jwardl (Feb 9, 2009)

Not us -- though we do hold an open portion that EA's,  FC's, and visitors are allowed to attend.


----------



## Jon D. Smith (Feb 9, 2009)

It was offered when I was an EA and an FC. I thought that it was more important to stay outside and continue my studies. I felt that patience was an important virtue and that I needed to earn my place in the Lodge.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 9, 2009)

Our Junior Past Master opened in EAM on several occasions. Our current WM chooses not to open in anything other than MM.

Personally the evenings that I spent outside the tyled door encouraged me to finish my work... but thats just me.


----------



## KD5NM (Feb 9, 2009)

We always open in an EA if there is an EA or FC present.
Bill Gordon
Malakoff 759


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes Melrose has opened in an EA and I for one see no need.


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 9, 2009)

Our last WM refused to do it, but our current WM has opened in the EA on several occasions. When we do so, we instruct the EA's present not to vote on any issues. It generally hasn't caused any problems.


----------



## fairbanks1363pm (Feb 10, 2009)

we have most of our meetings in an ea lodge.  we usualy have 1-4ea's at lodge so instead of sending them home when we go upstairs they stay and participate in our meetings.  i think this keeps them active.


----------



## rhitland (Feb 10, 2009)

148 has opened in EA seeminlg since the law passed. I have been told by EAs they enjoy sitting in the meetings and get alot out of them. We always have a education paper at stated meeting that would be ashame for EAs to miss. I think this was one of the best boldest move for the Craft going back to the way it was done in the begining by opening in EA.


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Feb 10, 2009)

dwbailey said:


> Justin 963 has held stated meetings in an EA lodge, as recently as last week (only when an EA showed up and wished to participate).



I visited the Justin Lodge 963 this previous last week. So I was that EA for the night


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 10, 2009)

We always open in an EA.  There has been a few occasions when we opened in a MM did a proficency then dropped to EA and back to MM to close.  (Or FC on 1 or 2 occasions).


----------



## Joey (Feb 10, 2009)

I will open an EA of FC lodge if there is one present. The only time I refused to is when I had my official DDGM visit. 
I'm not 100% on calling down and then back up. The only reason I didn't that night is because we had so many visitors and several DDGM's (past and present). I wanted to do the best job of opening and closing possible. I feel it's best to do what you're comfortable with rather than looking like a goon that doesn't have a clue. 
That's just my $.02.


----------



## skicat1898 (Feb 11, 2009)

We only open in a EA if one is going to be there. We encourage it because it is a means to keep them interested in "Further Light"....

If the DDGM is going to be in attendence we open in a MM.


----------



## nick1368 (Feb 11, 2009)

Nederland has never opened in EA or FC for stated meetings.


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 11, 2009)

Joey said:


> I will open an EA of FC lodge if there is one present. The only time I refused to is when I had my official DDGM visit.
> I'm not 100% on calling down and then back up. The only reason I didn't that night is because we had so many visitors and several DDGM's (past and present). I wanted to do the best job of opening and closing possible. I feel it's best to do what you're comfortable with rather than looking like a goon that doesn't have a clue.
> That's just my $.02.



Sounds like you did the right thing without knowing it. ;-) According to Article 331 of the Grand Lodge Law, the DDGM's official visit (or any other time you're officially receiving a Grand Lodge officer) MUST be in a MM Lodge.


----------



## Joey (Feb 12, 2009)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Sounds like you did the right thing without knowing it. ;-) According to Article 331 of the Grand Lodge Law, the DDGM's official visit (or any other time you're officially receiving a Grand Lodge officer) MUST be in a MM Lodge.



Well.... I thought I had read that. But, one of our PDDGM's said that it would be ok to open a MM then call down to an EA so the EA could hear the GM's message. I didn't feel like doing it because it would have slowed the meeting down AND, I've not called down from a MM before.....


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 12, 2009)

Slowed down the meeting? Nah Bro. Joey, it was me giving this lecture (which I felt was needed):

http://masonsoftexas.com/showthread.php?t=604

btw, I had permission from our acting Master and DDGM to give it prior to him speaking.


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Feb 12, 2009)

I have been to 2 EA lodges since I was raised in December at my Lodge in Waco.


----------



## fairbanks1363pm (Feb 12, 2009)

we received the ddgm in a msters lodge and he told us to call off and open an ea lodge.  we had 3 eas at the lodge and he wanted them to hear his message.


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 12, 2009)

Joey said:


> one of our PDDGM's said that it would be ok to open a MM then call down to an EA so the EA could hear the GM's message.QUOTE]
> 
> That's cool. Once you've received the DDGM, you can call the MM Lodge to refreshment & open an EA Lodge with a double order. Sure makes for a long evening, though, by the time you close the EA Lodge, call the MM Lodge to labor, & close it. Whew!


----------

